# Makrelen/Mikrowelle?



## Dieter1952 (8. August 2007)

_Am Wochenende kommen meine ersten Norwegischen Makrelen in den Räucherofen. Gibt nichts besseres für mich als den noch warmen Fisch direkt aus dem Rauch zu essen (mit gutem Brot, Bier und Linie) Ist es möglich den geräucherten Fisch am nächsten Tag in der Mikrowelle noch einmal zu erwärmen._


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Makrelen/Mikrowelle?*

Ja, ganz problemlos, wenn man einige Dinge beachtet:
Nicht die höchste Stufe nehmen, sondern eine mittlere/kleine (je nach Leistung der Mikrowelle).

Nicht den ganzen Fisch nehmen sondern nur die Filets.

Etwas laufen lassen, dann kurz ruhen lassen, dann wieder laufen lassen (bessere Wärmeverteilung).

Immer wieder nachgucken, damit das Filet nicht zu heiss wird, sondern nur "angewärmt".


----------



## Dieter1952 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Makrelen/Mikrowelle?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, ganz problemlos, wenn man einige Dinge beachtet:
> Nicht die höchste Stufe nehmen, sondern eine mittlere/kleine (je nach Leistung der Mikrowelle).
> 
> Nicht den ganzen Fisch nehmen sondern nur die Filets.
> ...


 
_Danke für die Tipps, werde es am Wochenende probieren#h_


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (8. August 2007)

*AW: Makrelen/Mikrowelle?*

Hallo Dieter und auch für andere Interessierte
wenn Du zu viel Räuchermakrele übrig hast, kannst Du einen leckeren Fischsalat davon machen.
Du entfernst alle Gräten und Häute und auch das braune Flankenfleisch und zerstückelst das grob. Das geht bei Makrele sehr einfach.
klein gewürfelte Zwiebel und kleingewürfelte Gewürzgurke dazu. Ganz wenig Zitronensaft und Weinessig dazu, etwas mehr normaler Speiseessig und ein gutes Olivenöl, mit weissem Pfeffer anschmecken und eine kleine Briese Zucker. Bei Küchetemperatur min. 2 Stunden ziehen lassen oder im Kühlschrank 24 h. 2 Stunden vorher aus dem Kühlschrank nehmen. Dazu Weissbrot und Bier
In Ermangelung eines guten Weinessigs habe ich letzte Woche ein wenig von dem Gewürz-Gurkenwasser benutzt, auch gut.

Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Seele (8. August 2007)

*AW: Makrelen/Mikrowelle?*

Leg die Makrele doch einfach in den Backofen, aber ja nicht zu heiß schalten, da wird sie ganz langsam warm.


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Makrelen/Mikrowelle?*

Wenn Du mehr übrig hast, kannst Du sie ja auch vakuumziehen, also einschweißen. So halten sie sich ja eine ganze Weile im Kühlschrank.
Wenn Du sie dann essen willst, leg den Fisch einfach mit dem geschlossenen Beutel, etc. in warmes Wasser.
Schmeckt hinterher fast wie frisch geräuchert.


----------



## LocalPower (8. August 2007)

*AW: Makrelen/Mikrowelle?*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> _Am Wochenende kommen meine ersten Norwegischen Makrelen in den Räucherofen. Ist es möglich den geräucherten Fisch am nächsten Tag in der Mikrowelle noch einmal zu erwärmen._



Geht meines Erachtens nach nur mit einer entsprechenden "Makrowelle" :q

PS: sry...für die unqualifizierte Antwort, lag mir aber grad auf der Zunge.


----------

